# Week night turkey



## Kevin86 (Nov 10, 2017)

Hi everybody, tonight I sliced my acorn squash into wedges, added a couple cinnamon sticks and garlic cloves into a baking dish then I laid my thawed turkey drumsticks I top of everything. 

I’m hoping this is going to be good ind if a sweet dish. I’m thinking about adding maple flavoured brown beans to the menu but we’ll see how hungry we are. 

Any other thoughts or ideas that I should have or add to?


----------



## Roll_Bones (Nov 11, 2017)

I buy turkey thighs or wings when I see them on sale.
I like to brown them well in a dutch oven with onions and garlic at the end.  Generous salt and pepper.
I then add one can of beer (chicken stock is a fair substitute), bring to  a simmer. Then cover and put in 300 degree oven for one hour.
Add one cup of BBQ sauce (I use bottled cheap stuff) and allow it to braise one more hour in the oven.

Make some mashed garlic potatoes (use drippings as the gravy) ad a veggie of your choice and this is one heck of a dinner.
My wife likes corn with this dish.  Buttered corn kernels.


----------



## Kevin86 (Dec 11, 2017)

Do ‘tis the season for whole turkeys to go on sale. I got a couple and cooked up a herb coated one today. Now I need to plan turkey meals for a week lol. Just my wife and I and after dinner tonight I carved the rest and stuffed a 9x13” pan full in the fridge. 

Turkey:
Soup
Fajitas 
Roast with baked potatoes and beets
Rice stirfrys
Turkey parm on spaghetti squash 

The options are endless what do you guys do with turkey for fun. I want turkey pot pie but I’ve had a few of those lately and she wants a gravy break.


----------

